# How To Add Great Color To Slingshots



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is a tutorial on how to bring out a wood's natural color and finish it. I looked everywhere for a tutorial on this stuff and could never find one. So, I made one after my trial and error









1. Cut, sand, and make your slingshot however you want. Natural or boardcut, it doesn't matter.

2. Get a sealable container big enough for your slingshot to fit in. Create a 50/50 solution of boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits enough to dunk you slingshot into.

3. Let your slingshot soak in the solution for 1-2+ days sealed shut.

4. Once the time is up, take out your slingshot and let it dry hanging from a string or on a paper towel for 2-3 days. Make sure that their is not any oil on your fingers when it is done drying. If there is, let it dry for atleast another day.

5. Lightly sand your slingshot with 300-400 sandpaper (Optional unless you do next step)

5. Rub a coat of linseed oil on to your slingshot with a rag. Let it dry for another 24 hours. (Optional... better color for me.)

5. Next, melt some beeswax in a double boiler(I just boiled some water in a pan and put my shredded beeswax in a tin can. I then held the tin can over the pan with tongs and let the steam heat up the tin and melt the beeswax. Remember wax does not wash off of stuff easily.) After your beeswax is liquid, turn off the heat and let the tin can sit in the water(don't let it fall over







) so the wax does not dry while you paint it onto your slingshot with a paintbrush you do not care if ruined.

6. Let the beeswax dry for 10 min then get out a towel and buff and rub the beeswax until smooth.









Unbuffed beeswax








Buffed on beeswax

7. Attach your bands and you have a great smooth natural color slingshot!

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the UFO...Wow the beeswax really shows nice


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a peek at this thread Why I love Linseed Oil so Much


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Take a peek at this thread Why I love Linseed Oil so Much


Yes! that thread helped me choose to use linseed oil, thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've started hot dipping for my bees wax finishes lately. Have an old frypan I melt the wax in, dip the slingshot when liquid for a minute or two.

Take out, let harden, buff like crazy.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Great idea! Yep I buffed it for quite a long time too.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks! I needed to learn how to make my linseed oil finish shiny!


----------

